# shipping boxes Athens to Boston



## KATEBB (Jan 14, 2015)

Any advice on a reliable shipper of books. 9 25 kg boxes. Do not need to be rush shipped. Safety and reliability is the priority. Athens to US. FedEx quote is highest, but most reliable? Advice about DHL? Other overseas shippers? thank you for any leads.


----------

